# Driving license card renewal



## Mollie (20/1/21)

Hi all anybody knows how this online booking thing works
I got a booking for Tommorow but is it only to pay for the booking and get another date or do I do my renewal??

Thanks


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/1/21)

The booking shoud be for the actual renewal. Typically they require you to be there an hour before the time, only to let you in about an hour after the actual 'appointment'.
If they learn to stop talking k@k (or rather shouting it) and actually 'serve' the public, the time slots would work as intended with plenty of time for them to social afterwards or in between.

If you require a temporary license you need passport photos, otherwise it should be done electronically, i.e. digital camera.
Not 100% sure on this, but if I understand correctly the below applies :


> On December 3 Fikile Mbalula gazetted an amendment to the lockdown regulations stating that all learner’s licences, driving licence cards, temporary driving licences and professional driving permits that expire between March 26 and December 31 2020 are deemed to be valid, and their validity periods have been extended until August 31 2021.
> ...
> The extension will not apply to licences that expire from January 1 2021, and motorists are urged to apply for a new card several weeks before it actually expires.


If it's expiring before you may have new one in hand, rather opt for the temp as it's typically a 6 week wait. You may get lucky that it gets extended with LockDown v10.1.6a, but I would not bargain on that.
Please note that some stations only handle payment by card, others may only do cash, so rather ensure you have both options at hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/1/21)

"Luckily" our local licensing center is still old school... 

- You queue to get screened for covid protocol
- You queue to get the forms, which you have to stand and complete as no facility provided (take a clip board with)
- You queue to go into the first office to have photos taken and forms checked and eyes tested
- You queue inside first office until someone can help you
- You queue to go into second office to make payment
- You queue inside second office and hope they dont have tea-time or lunch in between (not to mention loadshedding)

So you plan to get there at 06:30 and to leave at 18:30... and take lots of pens with as someone will ask you to borrow one before you start completing your forms and you wont get it back, and then you will lose another 5 between getting the form and getting back to your car most likely...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/1/21)

@DarthBranMuffin - 6 queues. Thats impressive.
Most of them just operate on a '4 queue' system nowadays...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/1/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @DarthBranMuffin - 6 queues. Thats impressive.
> Most of them just operate on a '4 queue' system nowadays...



you first get the "4-queue"... then you only get half a "4-queue" as half of them left for the day already...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (20/1/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> The booking shoud be for the actual renewal. Typically they require you to be there an hour before the time, only to let you in about an hour after the actual 'appointment'.
> If they learn to stop talking k@k (or rather shouting it) and actually 'serve' the public, the time slots would work as intended with plenty of time for them to social afterwards or in between.
> 
> If you require a temporary license you need passport photos, otherwise it should be done electronically, i.e. digital camera.
> ...


Thanks alot I will see what happens tomorrow this new system is a mess, you need to check constantly for any open spots and none is available in pta so had to take the first available open spot in Nigel lol

I never converted from the ID to the card so 5 years back I quickly had to do all over again not a problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Thanks alot I will see what happens tomorrow this new system is a mess, you need to check constantly for any open spots and none is available in pta so had to take the first available open spot in Nigel lol
> 
> I never converted from the ID to the card so 5 years back I quickly had to do all over again not a problem



Yep, getting an appointment on the new system is very much like uncle Rob Fisher refreshing a web page on an HE Mod auction or release night, apart from the fact that Rob actually stands a chance of getting his hands on one.

All I can say is good luck! Hopefully it goes quicker in Nigel than in some of the major centers.

I used to drive out to Delmas to go do my renewal there as the queue was about 6 or 7 people long on a 'busy' day. Even with the drive, it still was less hassle than waiting in line in Centurion or Midrand. Needless to say, this was before the new 'any available slot from here to Timbuctoo' booking system.
Last one I did was for myself was a Saturday appointment slot booking that they allowed in Centurion which was slightly more expensive, but far more efficient and so worth it.

I accompanied my wife in December for her renewal in Edenvale, and it took around 2.5 hours which included the 1 hour before the appointment requirement. Not too long I suppose, but it got a bit disheartening when people behind her in the queue started leaving the premises ages before she eventually appeared.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie (20/1/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Yep, getting an appointment on the new system is very much like uncle Rob Fisher refreshing a web page on an HE Mod auction or release night, apart from the fact that Rob actually stands a chance of getting his hands on one.
> 
> All I can say is good luck! Hopefully it goes quicker in Nigel than in some of the major centers.
> 
> ...


Luckily I did an eye test this afternoon still got enough passport photos and got cash just hoping to speed things up lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (20/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Luckily I did an eye test this afternoon still got enough passport photos and got cash just hoping to speed things up lol



Make sure there's bucks on your bank card as well. Some centre's don't accept cash anymore.

Carry your own pen.. And sanitizer. 2 copies of ID. Original ID. 
If you can, download the DL1 form and print and complete it beforehand. Else carry a clipboard if you have one, and fill in their form while standing in the queue, so that your time spent at the counter is faster. Also carry proof of residence-sometimes they ask for it, sometimes they don't.

Also better to pay the 72 bucks extra and get a temp license while you're there--makes lesser hassle if you're unable to collect the card version on time, or if they are delayed in printing the card.

You can check card printing status on the natis site as well- check after 6 or 7 weeks from date of your renewal is done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (21/1/21)

All is sorted this way things works so much better

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/1/21)

The vaper said:


> All is sorted this way things works so much better



All went well then, I assume ?


----------



## Mollie (21/1/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> All went well then, I assume ?


Yes no problems

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/21)

The vaper said:


> Luckily I did an eye test this afternoon




I always struggle to pass the eye test at the renewal centres so I always go to an optometrist beforehand. They have always told me that tons of people fail at the test centres but that their eyes are perfectly good enough to drive. As one of them pointed out, you can drive even if you are blind in one eye. Therefore only one eye has to be good enough to pass the test. 

A few years ago I had to renew my motorbike and car licences in George. When I arrived at the counter I handed in the optometrists test together with my forms, photos etc. I was told that I still had to do their eye test. I explained that for some reason I always fail their tests which is what I had brought a test from a qualified optometrist. I was told that I had to do their test and if I failed they would accept the optometrist's test. 

Thinking that this wasn't a very efficient system I complied like a lamb and predictably failed their eye test which I took back to the counter. I was then given my car licence. I was happy as Larry. 

The official then looked at my forms for the motorbike licence and said that I must go and get my eyes tested. I couldn't believe it. I said that I would just fail it again and have to rely on the optometrist's test. No use. I duly failed the eye test for the second time that day and went back to the original counter. I was then asked, by the same official, if I had a test from an optometrist. Trying, and succeeding, in staying calm I explained that I had unfortunately neglected to bring two tests from the optometrist. I was then told that I would have to get another eye test from an optometrist. I then begged the official to make a copy of the original eye test saying, truthfully, that it would involve a round trip of over 200km not to mention doing another test. 

After a few piercing looks and a couple of deep sighs and continuous muttering, the official concerned agreed to my proposal. 

I offered my thanks to them for their understanding and efficient service and left with two renewed licences.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

